# New 2010 AR2 - Want to upgrade headset cone



## wiredinoc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Felt,

I just purchased a 2010 AR2 today and would like to swap out the metal headset cone and spacers with carbon.

What manufacturer and/or part# would I replace this with in carbon? There are gazillion models out there and I'm a bit lost.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

if I was you, go to your LBS and they will be more then willing to help


----------



## wiredinoc (Mar 1, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Look on Ebay. There's lots of cheap carbon cone spacers. Some have logos you might not like, but it would be super easy to sand off and re-clear coat. I'm assuming all you'd need is one that would fit a normal integrated headset.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

We use an 1 1/8 IS style FSA headset on the AR bikes. That said, all you really _need_ is an 1 1/8 headset cone. You may need to use additional spacers underneath the cone in order to get the headset properly adjusted. I recommend having your LBS assist you with the installation and adjustment

Upgraded headset accessories are getting increasingly hard to come by, especially now that headsets are so integrated and complete replacements are rather inexpensive. You may have better luck just buying a complete headset that comes with a carbon cap. That way you know it will fit and you'll have extra bearings when you need them.

A trip to some of the older/more established shops in your area should get you good results for a separate cone, as they will usually have a larger and more diverse stock of repair and aftermarket parts.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've seen IS8's going for as low as $50. That will give you a carbon cover, plus some high quality stainless bearings.


----------

